# Post your pictures of Harry Heike creations



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

I like Harry's work but is web page doesn't show much of his creations. I have his no tell motel waiting to be build (it would be nice to have a picture while assembling it) and the base for GCT station. Neither are on his web page. Brian mention that Harry did a Chicago station, but I can't find it. So post your pictures, PLEASE


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2015)

That's easy, Jim. And I will get Harry to send you a photo of his Dearborn Station. It is a beauty.

The members have seen this before, but concentrate on the base. It is Harry's creation. It takes the GCT to a whole new level.

View attachment 75186


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2015)

Here is a video link to Harry Heike's Dearborn Station. It is stunning.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=knGAp6s4ack#t=0

Anyone looking for a Chicago based train station, should consider this one. This is by far the bests one I have seen to date. Nothing else comes close.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

I've posted this recently, but will add it here. When Lionel catalogued Harry's PRR MG switch tower, I immediately knew I wanted one to use as a station...Lionelville Station that is. I made some thick Circle L signs to cover the PRR keystones, added signage to the roof, made a platform, put a smoke unit inside, added REA sign in the back, etc...


----------



## Pingman (Aug 18, 2015)

Brian, you might suggest that Harry edit the YouTube video's title to "Dearborn" instead of Dear Born--if he can--since the misspelling may make it harder to find.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

What else did Harry make for Lionel? I have always liked that switch tower


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2015)

Keith, what material/wood did you use for the platform?


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

southernrr said:


> Keith, what material/wood did you use for the platform?


Gene, I used Northeastern Scale Lumber Co. O scale 2x4s. They come in long pieces that I cut down. I glued the pieces of wood on top of GatorBoard which gave my platform its height. The GatorBoard is from Micro-Mark.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

rboatertoo said:


> What else did Harry make for Lionel? I have always liked that switch tower


I think Harry also did the Rockville Bridge at the same time he did the MG Tower


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I have none. No reflection on him - I just have not found a place to put another he makes: most of the time I want to have the fun of making the thing myself anyway.

They are lovely buildings, both the big and the smaller. Wonderful eye for detail and fun features, too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks Keith!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Harry Heike?
It would be nice for those who don't know.....who the heck is Harry Heike?
How about a link to his web site?:dunno:

I found this when I did a search, he is in there, http://www.oscalemag.com/docs/ost_1.pdf

Not all here have come from OGR.
A search here for his name comes up with only threads from the former OGR people.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/search.php?searchid=2574882

Harry Heike?
Is there a Harry Heike store somewhere?
Harry Heike only sells at shows?

Clue the clueless in please. :smokin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2015)

Here you go Ed - http://www.harryhieke.com/


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

I am certain Passenger Train Collector will chime in here. 

I do not think Harry would mind sharing his info. It is a little hard to find his work. 

1. Go to youtube.com He uses this venue to display his work. Type in EverythingOscale. One word.

https://www.youtube.com/user/EverythingOScale

2. Go to York. He is always there.

3. His email address is: [email protected] 

His work is quite good. He is not a commercial builder. Everything he does is his own work so the fact is that it is a little expensive compared to companies who make 10,000 units at a time. However, it is worth every penny. Just remember you will be receiving something that is your very own and will be unique to your layout.


Edit - Wow Souternrr that must be new. Thanks I never say his web site.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

southernrr said:


> Here you go Ed - http://www.harryhieke.com/


Thank you, I wonder why that did not come up in my search.



Wood said:


> I am certain Passenger Train Collector will chime in here.
> 
> I do not think Harry would mind sharing his info. It is a little hard to find his work.
> 
> ...


Thank you too, his work could be classified as unique. Nice. :smilie_daumenpos:
If I were Harry I would welcome free advertising. 

I have only been to York once, a long time ago. I don't have the time unless I scheduled my vacation days to the shows.
But one of these shows I am going to show up just to give Gunrunner John a big hug.
I hope I don't get shot or give him a heart attack. 

I don't think his work has ever been brought up here on the site, I searched here and nothing came up but from the crowd that is filtering in from OGR.

Thanks, I have the clue now.
I am no longer clueless, and most likely others here did not know of the name either do now.:smokin:


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

Harry's name appears in the new Lionel catalog for their weathered engines


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2015)

Harry has been into the O-Gauge hobby for a long time. He is best known for his custom painting of engines and cars, his unique structures, and his willingness to do custom work at a very favorable and fair price. His weathering skills have been nationally recognized, and he does work for both Lionel and MTH. As mentioned in this thread, Lionel features as part of their latest catalog some of his weathering work.

Aside from a very talented guy, he is a super friend. Hew shows at the York Meet, so go out of your way and meet him.

Here is a sample of his custom engine painting (the Rail Runner).

View attachment 75346


----------

